# Freebie!



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

So went to my local feed store, yet again. I stop in to look even if I'm passing by. They know me by going in so much that today they offered me to take in some chicks, like 8-10 of them. They were black with yellow spots and tips on them. They had regular toes so I know it wasn't silkies. But I had to decline. Just no more space for more. Sad!!!! Anywho, they remembered I asked if they ever had hatching eggs. He said a hen had laid one earlier today and he thinks its fertile, I said what kind he says a serama, I said ooh I'll take it. So I began to dig in my wallet and he's like oh no just take it. I said yay thank you!. So lil eggy just went in the incubator just now. Are they 21 days for seramas too?

Sorry just had to share my eggcitement on here. Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh ya, it is just a single chicken egg that I'm attempting to hatch lol wish the lil eggy luck!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Oh ya, it is just a single chicken egg that I'm attempting to hatch lol wish the lil eggy luck!


Good luck.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good luck mate


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good good luck with Eggburt.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahaha eggburt, I love it. I will candle on day 4 and see if its a hit or miss. We'll see...


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

it's that time of year here in Ohio....hatching is underway!!! can't believe its already here...good luck robo!!!


----------



## jessnshan (Feb 4, 2013)

robopetz said:


> So went to my local feed store, yet again. I stop in to look even if I'm passing by. They know me by going in so much that today they offered me to take in some chicks, like 8-10 of them. They were black with yellow spots and tips on them. They had regular toes so I know it wasn't silkies. But I had to decline. Just no more space for more. Sad!!!! Anywho, they remembered I asked if they ever had hatching eggs. He said a hen had laid one earlier today and he thinks its fertile, I said what kind he says a serama, I said ooh I'll take it. So I began to dig in my wallet and he's like oh no just take it. I said yay thank you!. So lil eggy just went in the incubator just now. Are they 21 days for seramas too?
> 
> Sorry just had to share my eggcitement on here. Lol


Seramas are a 19 day incubation period they should go into " lockdown about day 16. Good rule of thumb the smaller the egg the shorter the incubation period and vice versa Emu's are 54 days


----------



## jessnshan (Feb 4, 2013)

Seramas are a 19 day incubation period they should go into "lockdown" about day 16. Increase the humidity at that time as well the incubation temps and humidity are the same as standard sized chickens.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you! Just what I needed to know. Today is day 2 for "giant" egg. So 2 more days and I will candle and hope we got life evolving. Lol. "Giant" is the eggs name for now , cause it looks "giant" next to the button quail eggs.


----------



## jessnshan (Feb 4, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Thank you! Just what I needed to know. Today is day 2 for "giant" egg. So 2 more days and I will candle and hope we got life evolving. Lol. "Giant" is the eggs name for now , cause it looks "giant" next to the button quail eggs.


Good luck and happy hatching!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Well I did candle on day 4 and saw some red veins forming. But that was it. Today is day 7 and all I see is a red ring. What is this I've never seen it? Sad though cause its a dead egg now.


----------

